# Fuji vs Cannondale



## EmmettClark

It is new bike time, and I have narrowed it down to these two: The 2008 Fuji Roubaix Pro, and the 2008 Cannondale CAAD9 5. The components are fairly even, with a slight edge to the Cannondale. The Fuji is aluminum with carbon seatstays, while the Cannondale is all aluminum. None of the local LBS have the Cannondale in stock in my size, so it would have to be ordered blindly--I was able to test the Fuji and it fit fine. Surprisingly, the geometry on the two bikes is very similar, so the Cannondale would probably fit, too. The Fuji is about $900, while the Cannondale is about $1,100.

I currently ride a steel-framed Specialized Allez Comp...Nice bike, but it is a size too small for me. The new bike would be ridden once or twice a week on competitve "A "group rides of about 50 miles each, and maybe maybe once a week for interval training. I don't have any current plans to race, but I do like to ride hard and fast, and I am a big, strong rider.

I am not afraid to spend the extra money for the Cannondale, but only if it will help me go significantly faster. So will I be slower on one bike than the other? Is the Fuji frame equal to the Cannondale? Which bike would you choose?


----------



## teffisk

The rear carbon in the stays actually just makes the bike flexier and the CAAD9 is the stiffest frame in the world. Done


----------



## Dajianshan

From the info above... go with the Fuji and use the extra $$$ on some treats. I have a friend who just bought the Fuji Team RC New for $1300 and loves it. Two different beasts,but still, good bikes. I'm trying to get my wife on one.


----------



## TheDarkAce

Cannondale is hand made in the USA. Quality is top notch. Fuji bikes are made in Taiwan. Good luck in your decision.


----------



## eugkim

It's my understanding that the Roubaix is Fuji's "relaxed fit" bike line. The Team is the full race geometry line. The CAAD 9 is a full-blown race bike. Don't know how that translates to the actual numbers, but I'd have to imagine they're very different animals. I'd try both before deciding.


----------



## Dajianshan

Yeah.. I was in the Fuji factory yesterday. It's right by my in-laws house. They're handmade in Taiwan. Quality is top notch. Real nice people too.No need to fear the "yellow people". They're regular hard working people, who care about their product, just like in the USA.


----------



## Magsdad

Either one will serve you well, but the geometry as stated before may be quite different. If you look, you can find their Team full carbon 07 models for @ $1100.00 USD.

Good luck!


----------



## LeDomestique

EmmettClark said:


> . I don't have any current plans to race, but I do like to ride hard and fast, and I am a big, strong rider.
> 
> I am not afraid to spend the extra money for the Cannondale, but only if it will help me go significantly faster. So will I be slower on one bike than the other? Is the Fuji frame equal to the Cannondale? Which bike would you choose?


If you are a strong rider, you should know by now that NO BIKE will make you go SIGNIFICANTLY faster than other bikes. 

Bikes are bikes, some better, some worse. Unless you're comparing the very top end vs the bottom end, the differences between bikes are generally only perceived. 

how the bike FITS you is FAR more important than material, brand, components, weight, colour, etc, etc.


----------



## EmmettClark

Thank you all for your replies so far; please keep them coming.

The geometries between the two bikes are very similar--at least on paper. The main differences are the Fuji has 5 mm less fork offset and .5 degree steeper head tube angle. All other dimensions are 99% equal, but if the Cannondale is a superior quality frame, I would prefer it. 

My background is in mountain biking, but I am partially or fully converting over to the road. I have only been riding for four months, but I really enjoy the competitive atmosphere and pushing myself.


----------



## axebiker

Dajianshan said:


> Yeah.. I was in the Fuji factory yesterday. It's right by my in-laws house. They're handmade in Taiwan. Quality is top notch. Real nice people too.No need to fear the "yellow people". They're regular hard working people, who care about their product, just like in the USA.


Well put.


----------



## FatTireFred

EmmettClark said:


> I am not afraid to spend the extra money for the Cannondale, but only if it will help me go significantly faster.


if 2 bikes are are close in quality, neither will help you go significantly faster than the other




EmmettClark said:


> So will I be slower on one bike than the other?


F no... see above




EmmettClark said:


> Which bike would you choose?


the one with the right geo for me


----------



## shundaroni

I was just in almost the exact same situation.

My choices were down to an '07 C'dale CAAD9 Optimo 3 (105/Ultegra) and an '08 Fuji Roubaix Pro (105/Ultegra). Practically the same price (C'dale was a tad higher), almost identical components, but the ultimate deciding factor was the geometry.

I tested the CAAD9 first. It was pretty clear that it was a racing bike. It was stiff, aggressive, and what I would consider great if I had racing in mind. But my primary uses are recreation, fitness, and commuting. I wasn't sure if it was right for my purposes.

So I went to another LBS and checked out the Fujis. Once I sat on the Roubaix Pro, I had made up my mind. Less aggressive, a bit more flex to it during the test ride (those carbon seat stays made a noticeable difference when I hit bumpy patches), and overall more comfortable for my body.

So, I'm waiting on my Roubaix Pro to come in. 

What I found out during my search (and research) was a general concensus that bike technology has brought a lot of market parity. One manufacturer is about as good as the other, especially when you're dealing with the "big name" brands. The frames are comparable, the components are almost always identical, so it just comes down to geometry and price.

Find your comfort zone first, then make a note of the brand as you're making the purchase.


----------



## barbedwire

Dajianshan said:


> Yeah.. I was in the Fuji factory yesterday. It's right by my in-laws house. They're handmade in Taiwan. Quality is top notch. Real nice people too.No need to fear the "yellow people". They're regular hard working people, who care about their product, just like in the USA.




That's good to know. Often we get swept up in the political realm of only buying from your own country and supporting your own and we fail to realize that there are good, decent people living and working in other countries.

For the quality, I would go with the Fuji. Cannondale is good too, but I'm an 80s child and still suffering from seeing all those harsh-riding and sometimes cracked Cannondale frames.


----------



## yamura

I faced the same situation you did last February between an '07 Fuji Roubaix Pro and a 'Dale CAAD9 3. Ultimately I went with the CAAD9, more homogenous components, frame seemed to fit me better, slightly lighter, and I liked the handling better. The Fuji was a very nice bike, though.


----------



## orlin03

I found myself in a surprisingly similar situation two years ago, caught between an 06 aluminum Cannondale (CAAD8 I think) and an 05 alloy-and-carbon Fuji Team. They were priced similar, and both had racy ergos, but the Fuji won my heart with it's softer ride, since I planned on using it in many situations, including centuries. Now, if I could add another road bike to my collection, it would be something stiffer like the Cannondale, and I'd ride it whenever I wanted that no-holds-barred feeling of stiffness, but I've never been upset about my choice with the Fuji. Fuji has good warranties and customer service, too; they were nice enough to replace my carbon fork this year (I think it was overtightened once at the stem, and it developed a crack in the steerer tube) with an 08 fork- the new fork is very nice indeed!


----------



## edlouie

I think I'd go with the Cannondale. I used to have a CAAD8 with full DA, it was a very responsive and fun bike, and the frame was very well made. Never had a fuji so I can't comment on that. 

However, if your Allez is only one size too small, have you tried to make it fit? One size is only about 1.5 cm of adjustment, which can usually be accomodated. I used to have an Allez cr-mo, great frame, obviously softer than the CAAD8/9 but still a very nice ride. Columbus FOCO is some of the nicest tubing you can get.


----------



## EmmettClark

Update: I decided to keep my Specialized Allez Cro-Mo for now. I made some adjustments to the seatpost/saddle/stem, so I will see how it goes. The top tube fits me, but aesthetically it bugs me a little that with the compact frame I have 8"-9" of seatpost showing.

Thanks again for the replies.


----------

